# Running 8 miles soon



## Headhunter (May 13, 2018)

so don't know if this is the right section but the other running thread is on here so there we go. But in 2 hours I'm running in an 8 mile charity run in Jersey. Me and a few flew over yesterday to take part. It's for the zoo in Jersey which does lots of good work for animals. It's a very big run with over 600 people taking part and it's got Henry cavil (superman) taking part as he's an ambassador for the zoo (cavil was also born and raised in Jersey) 

Looking forward to it it's not a race I'm planning to do it in a about an hour give or take a few minutes as I can normally do 8 in about 59 minutes. My best 8 miles is 54 minutes but this course has loads of hills so we'll see


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 13, 2018)

Good luck, man! I hope to make it to 10 miles sometimes this year. Progress is slow - hilly areas kill my distance training. And I've never been nearly that fast over distance.


----------



## Headhunter (May 13, 2018)

Well did it in 59:43. Came 38th out of 491 people and I finished half an hour before Henry Cavil so I can say I beat superman lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 14, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Well did it in 59:43. Came 38th out of 491 people and I finished half an hour before Henry Cavil so I can say I beat superman lol


Well done! If I ever run 8 miles in under 1:15, I’ll be surprised, so I’m impressed. Maybe I’m just easily impressed by distance running.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 15, 2018)

Ah nice work man! How are ya feeling now soreness-wise? Those runs sound like they'd be so much fun, and really great experience to be a part of,  community spirit and all


----------

